

17 Years After a Spill into the Ocean, Lego Pieces Still Wash Ashore - cgtyoder
http://mentalfloss.com/article/59913/17-years-after-spill-ocean-lego-pieces-still-wash-ashore

======
JoeAltmaier
I gotta wonder what all those little plastic button-beads are in each photo?
Some other spill?

